
Reuters bans submission of RAW photos: “Our photos must reflect reality.” - nikbackm
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/11/reuters-bans-submission-of-raw-photos-our-photos-must-reflect-reality/
======
detaro
I think a workflow where RAW-derived files need to be handed in together with
either the RAW or a standardized export from the RAW would be better, but
makes for a lot more work, so I see where they are coming from.

It doesn't help much against intentional fraud, but helps against (accidential
or not) misrepresentation.

I'd still recommend any professional to take a RAW as well, since it is a more
reliable record of you having taken the specific picture and not manipulated
it. Most semi-pro/pro cameras can create both files in parallel. The better
ones can even write them to separate memory cards, which has multiple
advantages:

* writing in parallel reduces the inpact of writing more data if you use combined mode

* helps against failure or loss of one of the cards (e.g. if you have to transport them later, you can transport them in different pieces of luggage etc)

* if someone tries to force you to hand over the memory card to destroy evidence, you have a good chance to just hand over one of them and to keep your images without further confrontation

